# Different Pics Of Yourself



## KatGurl

Instead of looking for real pics of myself, I look for anime or cartoon pics of a cat and girl put together.

Example:

Don't mess with me on my bad days.


----------



## KatGurl

(sorry they are so big)

Can you find one of you?


----------



## Rich Parsons

I am more of a cat person yet I have always liekd this picture.

Found it onthe internet in this format.

Sorry for not being able to give the artist credit.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

I'm more of a bear person, so *The TKD BRUIN*...


----------



## Rich Parsons

I have not been able to attached a silver surfer picture, yet I am now trying to attach a Fire Horse, my Chinese Symbol


----------



## satans.barber

I found a photo of my face, used it as a light map over a stone plane and rendered it in 3DS Max.

It looks really ugly, which is funny since people are always talking about inner beauty, and I just took and ugly photo and made it look uglier!

[pic attatched]

Ian.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I found a photo of my face, used it as a light map over a stone plane and rendered it in 3DS Max.
> 
> It looks really ugly, which is funny since people are always talking about inner beauty, and I just took and ugly photo and made it look uglier!
> 
> [pic attatched]
> 
> Ian. *



.... where's .... you?


----------



## Rich Parsons

Here is one of me for the game Chageling, I played a Blue Troll.


----------



## Chronuss

...heheheheee...  ..only if....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...heheheheee...  ..only if....  *


No worries, we'll keep working on your hands.


----------



## KenpoTess

'In the pink'


----------



## jfarnsworth

I'm not into the anime stuff.


----------



## KenpoTess

are you calling me anime' ?  hahaaa


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *are you calling me anime' ?  hahaaa *



Only if you want me to.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Only if you want me to.  *


Don't giver any ideas, next thing I know she'll be trying to redraw herself.


----------



## Kimpatsu

I'm more of an abstract thinker, myself...


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

Hmmmm.....that's an interesting thought.  I was looking for something like that the other day.  I was looking up a bunch of Quetra (or Quatre-however you spell the b@$t@ard's name) to scare off my friend who hates him.  I might suggest doing a general search on something like Google.  Maybe look up something Inu Yasha or something by Rumiko Takahashi, I know she does the whole animal/person thing you're looking for.


----------



## KenpoTess

Just posting


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Just posting  *



And Miss Tess, what mood does this picture represent??


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Most of the times my avatars have some representation of my inner self.

Most recently, I've used
Igor from Dork Tower
Londo Molari - Babylon 5
Jack Sparow - PoC

In the past, I've used
Nephrite - from sailor moon (original avatar here)
Paintball action shot - hey, I like the game 
Silent Bob - Kevin Smith as him
Me as Silent Bob (hey, it fits)
Me in costume as: A Cavalier and a Roman Auxillery
Photoshopped versions of the Cavalier and Darth 'Bob'.
Iraqi Info Minister. 

Why?  Cuz, sometimes they mean something, and other times, its all just in fun.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *And Miss Tess, what mood does this picture represent??   *



Playful 
Though I usually am always playful.. ~!


----------



## Chronuss

...this is sort of a representation of Stick Dummy and Seig...


----------



## Chronuss

.....methinks this is what happens when Mr. C. gets angry...you wouldn't like him when he's angry... :shrug:


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## KenpoTess

*fiddling with filters


----------



## satans.barber

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **fiddling with filters  *



Filters? And there was me thinking Seig crayoned that....  :rofl: 

:lool:

Ian.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Filters? And there was me thinking Seig crayoned that....  :rofl:
> 
> :lool:
> 
> Ian. *


I don't use crayons, I prefer finger painting.


----------



## Kimpatsu

OK, I yield. Here's a sensible picture of me.


----------



## Cryozombie




----------



## cali_tkdbruin

There ya go, now _that's_ what I thought Katgurl wanted from us... anime or cartoon pics of ourselves.


----------



## KenpoTess

All the pics are Fantastic.. anime or not.. KatGurl only uses Anime for her avatar..   So whatever pic of yourself you want to post is welcome 

I  made this one day just because


----------



## Nightingale

OMG TESS!!! WOW!

That is so freakin' cool!


----------



## theletch1

Tess, that looks like the cover art for a swords and sorcery type fantasy nove.  Nice work.


----------



## Kimpatsu

If Tess keeps this up, I'm going to fall in love with her...


----------



## KenpoTess

Thanks Kris~!!  I love creating stuff *G*

Letch.. Hey thanks~!!  Now only to get 'discovered'~! 

Kimpatsu.. *ruhoh


----------



## jfarnsworth

Tess, sweetie, that was just absolutely awesome. :asian: :asian: 
You are truely gifted with talent.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Tess, sweetie, that was just absolutely awesome. :asian: :asian:
> You are truely gifted with talent. *



Thanks so much Jason~!! And thanks for the Phone Call ~!!


----------



## Michael Billings

... on your hands.

But a cool thread.

-MB


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Thanks so much Jason~!! And thanks for the Phone Call ~!!
> *



Of course, no problem. 


Castillo keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Kimpatsu.. *ruhoh  *


Eh?


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

Tess...that pic was so good!  If you want to check out some of my artwork check out:
http://isshinryukaratenut.deviantart.com


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Eh?  *


Long story.  Castillo thinks he has dibs on her if I she ever gets tired or me or vice versa, fat chance.  She's mine, eat your hearts out.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Tess...that pic was so good!  If you want to check out some of my artwork check out:
> http://isshinryukaratenut.deviantart.com *



Robyn.. thanks for the link ~! Very nice~!!!  I've bookmarked your site and will peruse ~!!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Of course, no problem.
> 
> 
> Castillo keep your comments to yourself. *



When's Ricky ever been able to keep his comment's to himself?  *snickers*


----------



## Kimpatsu

I feel like I've come in on the middle of a movie here. You people have obviously known each other a lot longer than I've been around, and indulge in all manner of... banter.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We're sorta like a family.

(and just as crazy.) 

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *We're sorta like a family.
> 
> (and just as crazy.)
> 
> :rofl: *



yeah like we say at the Studio.. we're all family.. Manson that is


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yeah like we say at the Studio.. we're all family.. Manson that is  *


Not the Adams Family?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *I feel like I've come in on the middle of a movie here. You people have obviously known each other a lot longer than I've been around, and indulge in all manner of... banter.  *


 '

Indeed Kimpatsu.. Many of us know each other off-line as well as on-line.. 
You get used to each other's quirks.. and  boy do we have them~!!!
Kaith is the relative nobody admits to


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Not the Adams Family? *



oh Addam's Family.. I will be  Morticia  *G*


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh Addam's Family.. I will be  Morticia  *G* *


So Kaith is Lurch?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *'
> 
> Indeed Kimpatsu.. Many of us know each other off-line as well as on-line..
> You get used to each other's quirks.. and  boy do we have them~!!!
> Kaith is the relative nobody admits to
> 
> *



 :fart:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *:fart: *



right now he's 'Thing'  *holds nose and runs and hides~!!*


----------



## Nightingale

hehe...

I'm Wednesday.

:ticked:


----------



## Kimpatsu

So who are Puggsley, Gomes, and Fester?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *right now he's 'Thing'  *holds nose and runs and hides~!!* *


%think%


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *%think%
> 
> *



Get outta the Hot tub Bob~!!! *egad~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Kimpatsu
> *Not the Adams Family? *



nah...Manson family...we're all dressed in black...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Get outta the Hot tub Bob~!!! *egad~!!! *



Hey, the view is very nice down here now that the other guys left and I'm alone with all the ladies.

:ladysman:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

For more real life pixs of  MT members see

Martial Arts Personal Pix Thread


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hey, the view is very nice down here now that the other guys left and I'm alone with all the ladies.
> 
> :ladysman: *



yeah you just keep that "Thing's" hand  on the edge where I can see it *G*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *For more real life pixs of  MT members see
> 
> Martial Arts Personal Pix Thread *



thanks for nudging us back in the sane direction *G*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *thanks for nudging us back in the sane direction *G* *



...sane...hrm...nope..not here.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...sane...hrm...nope..not here. *



you know me all too well ~!!!

*get outta my head~!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *you know me all too well ~!!!
> 
> *get outta my head~! *



yeah...it is a bit crowded here...and the ceiling's low...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...it is a bit crowded here...and the ceiling's low... *



ahems.. just cuz you're way tall.. don't be knocking my accommodations~!!


----------



## Chronuss

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahems.. just cuz you're way tall.. don't be knocking my accommodations~!! *



...then I shall make a complaint to the slum...er...land lord.  :soapbox:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...then I shall make a complaint to the slum...er...land lord.  :soapbox: *



ohhhh  You're soooo in for it.. you just wait til tomorrow night~!!!!


----------



## arnisador

This seems to be another example of every thread in here becoming a chit-chat thread! Maybe we can move the chit-chat to another thread and get back to the pics?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *This seems to be another example of every thread in here becoming a chit-chat thread! Maybe we can move the chit-chat to another thread and get back to the pics? *


I know where you're at  *G*

Yes please let's~!!

Chad take it to your own thread~!!!

*mumblin' bout slum-lords.. *


----------



## Chronuss

....Seig on saturday mornings...


----------



## Chronuss

I posted a pic!!...sheesh.


----------



## KenpoTess

and on that note.. I bid you all a Good night


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Not the Adams Family? *


Well Chronuss and Lurch do have a striking familial resemblance....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh Addam's Family.. I will be  Morticia  *G* *


I want to see you walk in that dress and those heels......:rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...then I shall make a complaint to the slum...er...land lord.  :soapbox: *


See my complaint department...:btg:


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I want to see you walk in that dress and those heels......:rofl: *


So do I!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *So do I! *


Nah, you don't,  it's not worth the risk


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nah, you don't,  it's not worth the risk *


What risk? I'm all the way over here...


----------



## Chris from CT

Here is one I messed with for an ad for our school.  
*crossing my fingers I uplodad it right*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chris from CT _
> *Here is one I messed with for an ad for our school.
> *crossing my fingers I uplodad it right*
> 
> *



Wicked Chris~! I like it alot


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Wicked Chris~! I like it alot *



Me too!


----------



## Cryozombie




----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Excellent.. ~!
I like this~!


----------



## Chris from CT

Technopunk: "The Old One" rocks!


----------



## Nightingale

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *What risk? I'm all the way over here...  *



never underestimate the power of *Boot to the Groin*


----------



## shotmanuk

Why I'm called Shotman!!


----------



## satans.barber

That looks like a spot the ball! How many crosses do I get?  

Ian.


----------



## arnisador

Is that an old picture *shotmanuk* or do you still do this?


----------



## progressivetactics

did the other high school kids complain because your school had an adult doing the shot put?


(sorry).  J/k.


----------



## progressivetactics

see if it works?


----------



## jfarnsworth

Good job.


----------



## shotmanuk

Still competing , 2years and I'm a master!!!!!!


----------



## arnisador

Cool!


----------



## KenpoTess

this is what happens when I have too much time on my hands


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey MOB.. Like my Hobbit place *G*


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey MOB.. Like my Hobbit place *G* *



Yes:asian:


----------



## Chronuss

...hrm..looks more like a hovel...but hey...semantics.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...hrm..looks more like a hovel...but hey...semantics. *


I'll show you semantics~!!


----------



## Chronuss

not "some antics"...semantics...there's a difference, dear.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *not "some antics"...semantics...there's a difference, dear.  :rofl: *




pffts.. *Bite me*


----------



## Chronuss

%-}   okay...I got my gear ready.  :EG:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *%-}   okay...I got my gear ready.  :EG: *




yeah well tomorrow.. you're gonna need it.. *snickering*
back on topic..


----------



## Chronuss

:ubercool:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *pffts.. *Bite me* *



I hope Castillo didn't see this.


----------



## Chronuss

...he might take it as an invite...Tess'll have to get out the APD...

:biggun:


----------



## Nightingale

Tess -

pretty costume in the hobbit house pic...

do you go to renaissance faire?

if so, you and seig should come out to the california faires sometime. they're an amazing experience

-N-


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I hope Castillo didn't see this. *


He's looking for his teeth, he forgot where he put them.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Tess -
> 
> pretty costume in the hobbit house pic...
> 
> do you go to renaissance faire?
> 
> if so, you and seig should come out to the california faires sometime. they're an amazing experience
> 
> -N- *


We used to go but haven't been in a couple of years, that whole time and money issue.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Tess -
> 
> pretty costume in the hobbit house pic...
> 
> do you go to renaissance faire?
> 
> if so, you and seig should come out to the california faires sometime. they're an amazing experience
> 
> -N- *



Thanks Kris 

I love Ren Faires.. when Seig and I lived in Florida.. we worked at one.. had a blast~!! 

Wouldn't it be fun to have the time and money with no constraints and just go and do what we wanted to for a year or so *G*
*wistful sigh*


----------



## Nightingale

I know what you mean.  I've worked Southern California (Riverside) Faire for the last 6 years except for this year (because I got stuck working weekends at my regular job).  

I'm going to the northern california faire in october, and have been saving $$ for 6 months just for the one weekend!  I'll post a pic of me in my costume afterwards.

hehe...

Weekend Faire Pass:  $40.00
Hotel: $150.00
Gas: $120.00
Faire Food: $60.00
Random Trinket I can't live without: $100.00
Weekend spent in another place and time: Priceless


----------



## KenpoTess

Kris,

I hope you have the time of your life 

There's one they have in Baltimore every year.. but I'm not too keen on that as they blacktopped the 'streets' and uhh.. that sure takes away the ambiance of the times.. in Florida it was held in a gorgeous park..under the canopy of exotic trees.. it was a lovely one..

Look forward to your pics~!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Trouble Inc.


----------



## KenpoTess

That's a great shot Renegade~!!  *staying far away from Mr. Planas and his whip.. though maybe he'd let me borrow it for the dungeon * G*


----------



## jfarnsworth

His whip stuff is really wicked. On the otherhand he's extremely accurate with it.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *His whip stuff is really wicked. On the otherhand he's extremely accurate with it. *


now we know how he keeps you animals in line.


----------



## satans.barber

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *His whip stuff is really wicked. On the otherhand he's extremely accurate with it. *



What exactly does he do with that thing? Is it a teaching aid?

Ian.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

He likes making loud sounds.


----------



## satans.barber

Ah, i could do with that for our junior class, might make the little buggers pay attention when I'm talking!

Ian.


----------



## Shodan

Yeah- he had to tone his whipping down a bit at our last seminar- he was frightening the instructor's kids!!

  That and the instructor's wife jokingly told him he'd have to pay the bill if he put a hole in the ceiling or the floor with it!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cryozombie

Just a Fun Banner I made one day cuz I was bored at work...







and here is a 6 year old pic of my Prize Winning Terminator Costume one halloween... Damn I AM a geek.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *
> Damn I AM a geek.
> 
> *




Couldnt have said it better myself.....


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Couldnt have said it better myself..... *



Quiet you.   Dont make me come over there and defeat your country.  Oh wait, we already did that didnt we??? :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Quiet you.   Dont make me come over there and defeat your country.  Oh wait, we already did that didnt we??? :rofl: *




Doesnt make you any less of a geek......:shrug:


----------



## Nightingale

ROFL! 

GO MOB!
:CTF: :redcaptur


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *ROFL!
> 
> GO MOB!
> :CTF: :redcaptur *




Thankyou Thankyou......I'll be here all week.......I mean, uh, Back on topic


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Couldnt have said it better myself..... *



Maybe you need your mouth washed out with soap, young man. :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Doesnt make you any less of a geek......:shrug: *



Thats the best you could do?  Sheesh.  And here I thought a MASTER of Blades (say, that does refer to your swanlike ability on girlie figureskates right?)  like you would be so much more, witty... After all you are a refined englishman, and I am just an uncouth american barbarian...   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  

MOB, I may be a GEEK, but you my lil buddy are a DORK


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *
> ... After all you are a refined englishman,
> *



My, my, that does sound courtly...


----------



## LostGrrlDies

Original:






Photoshop "ToonBoomStudios" Courtesy of TechnoPunk :





Sincerely,
Ashley


----------



## Cryozombie

Eh, what can i say... it was a rush job... (it took all of 5 minutes)  and my tablet was broken.  I did it with a mouse. 

Anyone else want a crummy 5 color POS done of themselves?  Heh.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

An out of this world attempt at an axe kick...


----------



## arnisador

*LostGrrlDies*, you're a toon!


----------



## LostGrrlDies

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *LostGrrlDies, you're a toon! *



I have been called much MUCH worse


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Thats the best you could do?  Sheesh.  And here I thought a MASTER of Blades (say, that does refer to your swanlike ability on girlie figureskates right?)  like you would be so much more, witty... After all you are a refined englishman, and I am just an uncouth american barbarian...   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> MOB, I may be a GEEK, but you my lil buddy are a DORK *



Although I am very refined in the area of figure skating I do believe this is beside the point. If I, my fair American friend, am a Dork....That leaves you little beside the intelligence of a piece of dirt  


That better? :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *I have been called much MUCH worse  *



So have I . I think even by Castillo!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Here is a picture of me. Not that anyone cares but heck; oh well here goes.


----------



## arnisador

It's basically the same as your avatar, reversed! Don't you ever just stand around with your hands in your pockets?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's basically the same as your avatar, reversed! Don't you ever just stand around with your hands in your pockets?  *



I don't think anyone sees me just stand around . Just ask my wife I drive her nuts.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Wait a moment. I think I may have found 1:rofl:


----------



## LostGrrlDies

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's basically the same as your avatar, reversed! Don't you ever just stand around with your hands in your pockets?  *



bwahahahahahaha!!!

i was going to say the same thing... flip the image, ad a little white


----------



## KenpoTess

See Jason  can just stand around..


----------



## arnisador

Ah, finally we have him just hangin' out!


----------



## progressivetactics

looks like Jason is almost up to his neck in hotwater with his arm around Tess!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *looks like Jason is almost up to his neck in hotwater with his arm around Tess! *



*G* ya mean like this


----------



## theletch1

That "water" gets any higher and you'll need a snorkel, Tess.


----------



## Nightingale

LOL.

how'd ya do that? photoshop?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *LOL.
> 
> how'd ya do that? photoshop? *




*G*   Yeppers.. gotta love Photoshop ~!


----------



## KenpoTess

Tiger Tattoo.. Don't think I would get one.. but it looks kinda neat 

(fiddling in Photoshop)


----------



## Nightingale

looks cool! you did some nice work getting the image to fit just right.

I'd love to get a tattoo, but the thing is... they look great with casual stuff, but really tacky with nice dresses, and I like to dress up and go out to the theatre or somewhere else nice every so often.  I'd want to wear what I felt like wearing and not have to worry about hiding a tat.  also, I couldn't find a design that I'd want to stick with forever...
now, when I want designs on my skin, I either use henna, which lasts for about three weeks if you treat it right, or go get something pierced (I can always take the jewelry out if I change my mind... I've gotten one piercing done three different times cause I kept changing my mind about it! LOL)


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *See Jason  can just stand around..  *



Only on occassion. My co-worker gets mad at me when I don't lift weights during my lunch hr. He says my constant up and down and pacing irritates him too much.:rofl:  Heather says the same thing. Go figure:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *looks cool! you did some nice work getting the image to fit just right.
> 
> I'd love to get a tattoo, but the thing is... they look great with casual stuff, but really tacky with nice dresses, and I like to dress up and go out to the theatre or somewhere else nice every so often.  I'd want to wear what I felt like wearing and not have to worry about hiding a tat.  also, I couldn't find a design that I'd want to stick with forever...
> now, when I want designs on my skin, I either use henna, which lasts for about three weeks if you treat it right, or go get something pierced (I can always take the jewelry out if I change my mind... I've gotten one piercing done three different times cause I kept changing my mind about it! LOL) *



Thanks Kris~!   
Oh I totally agree with you about that..  Somehow they  give an 'off-persona' about women.. tough biker chick, dyke, etc etc..  the henna ones are nice.. I wouldn't mind one myself.. My daughter tried to fool me when she was a teenager..came home with a 'henna' tattoo that just never went away.. a big sunburst on her back.. she had to have her wedding dress remade to cover it.. now she's talking either removal or a prettier one over.. pffts.. kids~!
I really like some Tribal art.. which this tiger Tat has behind it.. geometrically simple yet meaningful to some


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Only on occassion. My co-worker gets mad at me when I don't lift weights during my lunch hr. He says my constant up and down and pacing irritates him too much.:rofl:  Heather says the same thing. Go figure:rofl: *



well that was a good occasion wasn't it Jason. . Hey.. do you have your plans for the 20th down pat yet ?   If so.. let me know .. *stick it in the Kenpo Tess Kickin thingydo 

*getting lots of discs ready for when you get here ~!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tiger Tattoo.. Don't think I would get one.. but it looks kinda neat
> 
> (fiddling in Photoshop) *


I don't think so.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I don't think so. *


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *looks like Jason is almost up to his neck in hotwater with his arm around Tess! *



What you didn't see was the Hit-man was flanked off to our left keeping a careful eye on us. On second thought I think he was the one taking the picture.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I don't think so. *



yeah it is kinda big and bright.. ~!!  "sides  it was only to cover the bruise  whatshisface gave me on my arm..


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yeah it is kinda big and bright.. ~!!  "sides  it was only to cover the bruise  whatshisface gave me on my arm.. *



I hope that you got to hit whatshisface back.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I hope that you got to hit whatshisface back.:rofl: *



This yellow belt decided my arm was his target during sparring.. I never noticed  the pain and bruising til the next morning.. and this pic was 2.5 weeks after the bout~!!!

It was soo sore  I could hardly lift my arm.. *grumbles about yellow belts*


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *It was soo sore  I could hardly lift my arm.. *grumbles about yellow belts* *



Air brushing does wonders.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Air brushing does wonders. *



that it does


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *that it does  *



Just put my head on top of Lee Priest's body. That should look cool and Castillo keep out of it.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Just put my head on top of Lee Priest's body. That should look cool and Castillo keep out of it. *



Ok Jason.. be careful for what you ask *G*

 Personally I think Lee Priest is waaaay too  big..  being cut is one thing.. but not my cuppa tea


----------



## arnisador

Nasty bruise *KenpoTess*!


----------



## arnisador

Enough! I'm sorry I asked for other poses of *jfarnsworth*!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Nasty bruise KenpoTess! *



yeah Jeff.. it was pretty icky.. that was in the good stages of it..  now my other inner upper arm is covered with them.. I got into a grappling kinda contest with Chronuss last night.. think it went on for a good 20 minutes.. ~!!

*snickering about pics of Jason.. see what ya get when you ask *G*


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok Jason.. be careful for what you ask *



Good lord that was funny. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Thanks for the visual. I personally couldn't ever get that big lifting weights. After 2.5 yrs. of hard lifting I can just now start to see seperations between the muscle groups. Nothing quite like Mr. Priest there.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Enough! I'm sorry I asked for other poses of jfarnsworth! *



Yeah, I didn't figure that I would look good in a thong.   However I prefer boxer/briefs.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yeah Jeff.. it was pretty icky.. that was in the good stages of it..  now my other inner upper arm is covered with them.. I got into a grappling kinda contest with Chronuss last night.. think it went on for a good 20 minutes.. ~!!*



That sounds kinda cool. Actually I don't think I would last a total of 20 minutes without puking but I'd give it a try. 



> *snickering about pics of Jason.. see what ya get when you ask *G*



That was good though.


----------



## progressivetactics

Guru Rich Parsons, and Me.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Guru Rich Parsons, and Me. *



Gee that is a new one, I broke the internet now, not jsut the camara


----------



## progressivetactics

where'd the pic go?

i tried to edit/delete it, when i seen it wasn't attached but said i don't have the right to edit my own posts....
how bad do i have to rate, not to be allowed to edit my own posts?


----------



## progressivetactics




----------



## progressivetactics

ok...i quit......its you Rich.....i put pics of me up...but can't seem to get you on there! 

Sorry.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *ok...i quit......its you Rich.....i put pics of me up...but can't seem to get you on there!
> 
> Sorry. *



email me or Tess and I am sure we can get them up here 

If I have too, I will ask the great one Kaith for help as well!


----------



## Nightingale

you can only edit your own posts for an hour or so after you post them.  this is to preserve thread continuity... mainly so people can't go back, change stuff,  and then say "I never posted that!" 

if you need something edited after the time limit, ask your forum moderator (names are to the left of the forum title) or an administrator (Kaith, Arnisador, Cthulhu) to help you.


----------



## Rich Parsons

A picture of Datu Tim Hartman, Master Bill Barker and myself


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *you can only edit your own posts for an hour or so after you post them.  this is to preserve thread continuity... mainly so people can't go back, change stuff,  and then say "I never posted that!"
> 
> if you need something edited after the time limit, ask your forum moderator (names are to the left of the forum title) or an administrator (Kaith, Arnisador, Cthulhu) to help you. *



Nightingale,

Thanks for the feedback, yet I think there might be a bigger problem here.

Even as a moderator, once a post has been created, you cannot go back and add an image to it . Or at least I could not. Hey Kaith, ... ,  Your thoughts?

Yet in general Nightingale's advice is 100% right on!. Always feel free to contact a Moderator.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, couple of bits:

Bills pics: 
I checked the file name, and its trying to link to the file on your PC.  Use the "Attach file:" link below.  If thats screwing up, open a thread in the support forum and we'll figure it out. 

Rich/Nightingale's comments:
They are both correct.  Time to edit is 1 hour, after that contact one of the moderators for that forum, or if there is no assigned mod, contact an admin.  Mods only have control over the areas listed for them.  

Hope that clears things up


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *A picture of Datu Tim Hartman, Master Bill Barker and myself *



Good thought--editing you-know-who out.


----------



## Nightingale

um... rich...?

three names...
only 2 people in the pic...?
I'm confused!


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *um... rich...?
> 
> three names...
> only 2 people in the pic...?
> I'm confused!
> *



LOL looks like the wrong pic. Tim Hartman isn't there. Rich has the dark hair, and Bill (Progressive tactics here on MT) is the bald guy.

%-}


----------



## progressivetactics

you say bald like it is a bad thing.  Remember, there are only so many perfect heads in the world, the rest of you chose to cover yours with hair!


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *you say bald like it is a bad thing.  Remember, there are only so many perfect heads in the world, the rest of you chose to cover yours with hair! *



Hey...I'm just jealous! If I were to shave my head, you'd see how misshapen and lumpy it was! :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Craig Marks and Paul


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *um... rich...?
> 
> three names...
> only 2 people in the pic...?
> I'm confused!
> *



Nightingale,

I got one word!

DOH!

Here we go, another try


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Nightingale,
> 
> I got one word!
> 
> DOH!
> 
> Here we go, another try  *




Myself, Master Bill Barker and Datu Tim Hartman


----------



## Nightingale

much better, Rich!
thanks!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *much better, Rich!
> thanks! *



I will get it sooner or later, it jsut takes me longer than others sometimes.

(* wonders if it was all those hits to the head that caused, ..., what was I thinking? *)


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I will get it sooner or later, it jsut takes me longer than others sometimes.
> 
> (* wonders if it was all those hits to the head that caused, ..., what was I thinking? *) *



Great shots Rich... 

psst ..methinks' is was the ingestion of dog food as a kid that did it


----------



## progressivetactics

I would like to jump on the band wagon as well, rich, but i was the one who couldn't even get them on the site.  (must be why i scored so low on the geek challange).
Thanks for getting them up there!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *I would like to jump on the band wagon as well, rich, but i was the one who couldn't even get them on the site.  (must be why i scored so low on the geek challange).
> Thanks for getting them up there! *



Yes they are great, yet it was these photo all say taken by Bill Richards in the originals. I could not get the overlay into some of those I croped to get them to fit .

So, the pictures are actually someone else's.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Myself, Master Bill Barker and Datu Tim Hartman *



You guys are some big dudes.


----------



## arnisador

Mr. Parsons is one big dude for sure.


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You guys are some big dudes. *



Hey...you forgot "sexy"!  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Hey...you forgot "sexy"!  :rofl: *



*thinking Jason left 'Sexy' out for a reason.... *G*   I'll say it though


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Hey...you forgot "sexy"!  *



I, Uh, can't recall the last time I called another guy sexy.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You guys are some big dudes. *



Tim is a good size, Bill is just a little better and then there is me which is just a little too much


----------



## progressivetactics

ok ok ok.
i think i can take these as compliments, and yet....i still feel a bit quezy in the stomach!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Billings

See if I can insert a pic???  I should be able to, "I think I can, I think I can, ..."


----------



## Michael Billings

*WAY TOO BIG*


----------



## KenpoTess

That's a great pic Michael and not too big at all~!!
Good job~!


----------



## KenpoTess

*look closely


----------



## Nightingale

wow! that is an awesome image overlay! way cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnisador

I like it!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Cool job Mr. Billings!:asian: 


Tess, 
there just aren't enough words to describe your talent of artwork.:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

Thanks 

It's so much fun manipulating and seeing what I come up with. .don't know about talent.. it's just pure luck


----------



## Ender

*working out in the garage on a hot sunny day...


----------



## Nightingale

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Thanks
> 
> It's so much fun manipulating and seeing what I come up with. .don't know about talent.. it's just pure luck  *



nope. its talent. we can all see it. stop trying to be modest!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> **working out in the garage on a hot sunny day... *



Hiya Ender.. Hey where Have I seen you before *G*

Great shot~!!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *nope. its talent. we can all see it. stop trying to be modest!
> 
> 
> 
> *



hehee thanks Kris.. seriously.. it's just playing


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *nope. its talent. we can all see it. stop trying to be modest!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ladies!

Now Play a little meaner or was that nicer? or I will forced to step in and get my own backside handed to me


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ladies!
> 
> Now Play a little meaner or was that nicer? or I will forced to step in and get my own backside handed to me  *



uhh.. whatcha talking bout Rich.. *G*

you want us to play nasty .. think that  belongs in Bob's other forum 

Kris and I have nothing to hide from each other  Heheeee


----------



## Nightingale

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Ender

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hiya Ender.. Hey where Have I seen you before *G*
> 
> Great shot~!! *




wasn't it the bondage chat room??*LOL...j/k.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *wasn't it the bondage chat room??*LOL...j/k. *




*snickering.. heeee.. *whistling wayyyy off key here*

*wondering if Dakota ever hit on you *G*

weiiiiiiiirdo dude/dudette~!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *ROFLMAO!!!!!!! *



hahaaaaaaaa.. I hear ya Kris~!!!!


----------



## Ender

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **snickering.. heeee.. *whistling wayyyy off key here*
> 
> *wondering if Dakota ever hit on you *G*
> 
> weiiiiiiiirdo dude/dudette~! *




waaay confooosed here...dakota?....huh?


----------



## Nightingale

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *wasn't it the bondage chat room??*LOL...j/k. *



no, I think I was the one who saw you there...

j/k


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *waaay confooosed here...dakota?....huh? *



I haven't been around there much.. but there was some dude Dakota who would pm the ladies.. a real submissive one.. *G*


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *ROFLMAO!!!!!!! *



I see that both of you have a great sense of humor


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I see that both of you have a great sense of humor  *



I have to have a good sense of humor to stay sane around here *G*


----------



## Nightingale

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I have to have a good sense of humor to stay sane around here *G* *



yup.


----------



## Ender

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I haven't been around there much.. but there was some dude Dakota who would pm the ladies.. a real submissive one.. *G* *



Oh..*L..did you make him beg?*L


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Oh..*L..did you make him beg?*L *



*Swats*   Nah.. I like manly men *G*

not men in tights heheee


----------



## Nightingale

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Swats*   Nah.. I like manly men *G*
> 
> not men in tights heheee *



http://pixyland.org/peterpan/

not your type, huh Tess?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *http://pixyland.org/peterpan/
> 
> not your type, huh Tess? *



hahaaa No not my type for sure Kris~!!
Too funny~!!!


----------



## Nightingale

want a great laugh... click through to his "fashion pages"

http://www.pixyland.org/peterpan/petersFashionPage.html


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *want a great laugh... click through to his "fashion pages"
> 
> http://www.pixyland.org/peterpan/petersFashionPage.html *



Kris,

I was going to go to bed, now I am going to go have nightmares


----------



## KenpoTess

OMG hahaaaa Little lord fauntleroy.. Baby blue.. oh good heavens .. *scared~!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Kris,
> 
> I was going to go to bed, now I am going to go have nightmares  *



hehee nighters Rich.. gee thanks.. I need to get to bed too~!! hahaaaa


----------



## Nightingale

g'nite, all.


----------



## KenpoTess

G'night Kris~!

Night Mary Ellen, John Boy,. Bob, Rich, Granma, Granpa.. oh and all the others ...


----------



## Cryozombie

That boy was a little on the flaming side no?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *http://pixyland.org/peterpan/*



I would personally be embarassed. Sorry If I offend anyone but I'm much more comfortable in a Gi and a wrestling singlet.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *That boy was a little on the flaming side no? *



:rofl:  Probably. :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus

Hey Rich...

Didn't you wear "The little Lord Flauntleroy" get up that one time we all went to the bar?

:rofl:


----------



## liangzhicheng

OMG...if there was ever a link I wish I hadn't clicked, that was it....<shudder> :barf:


----------



## Shodan

Yeah!!  All I have to say is................Yikes!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *OMG...if there was ever a link I wish I hadn't clicked, that was it....<shudder> :barf: *



awww, it's ok.  have a candy bar


----------



## KenpoTess

We went hiking this weekend  
what a gorgeous 80 degree day in November~!


----------



## ABN

Tess,
Great Pic! I should have just looked at this pic and moved on BUT!
 Unfortunately, I scrolled back a page and found the links to the Peter Pan website. My wife and I are discussing the whole child thing right now. Maybe we should just get another cat. Peter Pan was not what I. needed to see:erg: 

Perhaps he will find his niche when he gets his own TV show. Perhaps we could call it "Queer Eye for the SCA straight guy"?


----------



## KenpoTess

hehee thanks 

Yeah that was one thing I coulda gone through life without seeing too~!!!  And child thing.. well hey.. cat's are good but Kids are precious.. Good luck *G*


----------



## Goldendragon7

Very strange creatures down there......


----------



## KenpoTess

ohhh  now that is one critter I know *G*
Very cool pic Mr. C.~!!!


----------



## theletch1

Tess, Geat photo.  Were you going for the "mountain lioness" look with that?  Let's see... don't make eye contact, back away slowly, never run... or just stand and get pounced on. LOL!

Mr. C, I couldn't look at your photo with out hearing Jeff Corwin's voice in the background talking about the wild and dangerous beast that could charge at any moment and then going off on one of his tangent voice imitations.


----------



## KenpoTess

hahaa good one theletch   I was just attempting to climb up on that boulder when Seig took the shot *G*   Had a fun day 

Oh yeah I can hear Jeff Corwin too ~!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _*
> Mr. C, I couldn't look at your photo with out hearing Jeff Corwin's voice in the background talking about the wild and dangerous beast that could charge at any moment and then going off on one of his tangent voice imitations.
> *



LOL!:rofl: CRACKIE!! Over heaa we hav a one of kind a errrr ahhhhh wild beasty from the west outback of the US! 
softly ..... we dare not get toooo close for the nature of the animal is volatile at best... here we find a rare occasion where the beast has shed his normal black shorts and has molted into long pants.  
shhhhhhhhh...... it looks like he has spotted us, and is carefully sizing us up......... damn!!!!!  I forgot my gun, but a good thing I have a bag of fresh crab legs to divert em if he charges us...

I have no Idea why he would be down heraa, he must be way off course looking for Corpus Christi and the Texas road kill, rictillo he loves to tease......

  :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7




----------



## Goldendragon7

we must have spooked him....


----------



## Goldendragon7

he must have stored them in a cave closeby, until we pass.....


----------



## theletch1

We'll take these two back to the zoo for the captive breedin' program.  Meanwhile, me best mate, Wes, will get a top jaw rope ready for the biggun.  Crieckie,  what a little rippah!  who's a naughty boy?!  This'n will give Agro a run for 'is money!:rofl:


----------



## Northern

I think I am going to need this much cold water now!  Ruff Ruff!


----------



## Northern

That was for Tess's hiking photo... to be more specific


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *That was for Tess's hiking photo... to be more specific
> *



Hi Northern  Welcome to the Board,  Glad you clarified the hydrant shot.. I was rather confused *G*  I see you're from Buffalo.. I'm originally from western NY too,  Good to have you aboard 

Tess


----------



## Northern

I am an old timer that hadn't logged on in so long I had to re-initialize my account.... but thanks.... and thanks more for the photo


----------



## Northern

I suppose when you said "we" went hiking you meant you and your 6'4" 10th Degree Millionaire Husband, and his pack of wild dogs?


----------



## theletch1

> I suppose when you said "we" went hiking you meant you and your 6'4" 10th Degree Millionaire Husband, and his pack of wild dogs?


 Tess doesn't need a pack of wild dogs.... Seig would be more than enough for the few things she couldn't handle on her own.  As for the millionaire part.. well, they run a kenpo school... you do the math.:shrug: 

Tess, haven't seen a lot of you and Seig on here lately.  You guys doing alright?  Hope you didn't have any trouble with all the flooding last week.


----------



## Northern

There you go!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *I suppose when you said "we" went hiking you meant you and your 6'4" 10th Degree Millionaire Husband, and his pack of wild dogs? *



He's the perfect height for me and a 3rd degree, and a millionaire in my eyes *G*  Pack of wild dogs.. nah.. just a very loveable Black lab   (He's off with his guns at the moment on a hunting trip with his dad) 
if you look around the board.. you'll see him.. Seig


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Tess doesn't need a pack of wild dogs.... Seig would be more than enough for the few things she couldn't handle on her own.  As for the millionaire part.. well, they run a kenpo school... you do the math.:shrug:
> 
> Tess, haven't seen a lot of you and Seig on here lately.  You guys doing alright?  Hope you didn't have any trouble with all the flooding last week. *



You got it Letch~!! *G*  Yeah we're fine,Thanks for asking~!!
Seig and his dad are taking their annual hunting trip this week, he left yesterday and back Wed.  I've been online... just kinda keeping a low profile.. The flooding didn't reach us.. but man those winds were wicked~!  Hope all is well with you~!!

Tess


----------



## Cryozombie

*Here's a Pic of the nice new Braids in my Beard... Why am I posting this???*


----------



## KenpoTess

*tips head and ponders the braids.. do tell~!!

Nearly Lifesize you be~!! *G* good pic


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *I think I am going to need this much cold water now!  Ruff Ruff! *



I see you needed a little cooling off after seeing our beloved Tess.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  .  She has that affect on men.:asian:


----------



## Northern

For the record.


----------



## KenpoTess

And for the record.. a mighty fine pic  Is that Lake Erie?


----------



## TheRustyOne

Technopunk...

sorry, but it looks like Barenaked Ladies tries to be punk...


j/k j/k


i'm just wanting to see your boss's face....teehee.


----------



## marshallbd

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Kris,
> 
> I hope you have the time of your life
> 
> There's one they have in Baltimore every year.. but I'm not too keen on that as they blacktopped the 'streets' and uhh.. that sure takes away the ambiance of the times.. in Florida it was held in a gorgeous park..under the canopy of exotic trees.. it was a lovely one..
> 
> Look forward to your pics~! *


 UYou should see the one they have in Larkspur Colorado just north of Denver......It has a medeival wall around the whole thing and is a blast....I go every year.....


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *UYou should see the one they have in Larkspur Colorado just north of Denver......It has a medeival wall around the whole thing and is a blast....I go every year..... *




Hey Beau  Well  here's hoping there's one comparable in your new neck of the woods *G*  I didn't get to go this year.. *pouts*


----------



## marshallbd

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tiger Tattoo.. Don't think I would get one.. but it looks kinda neat
> 
> (fiddling in Photoshop) *


 I like that alot ....Now a Dragon?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *I like that alot ....Now a Dragon? *




ruhoh.. you're going back in the archives hahaaa


----------



## marshallbd

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey Beau  Well  here's hoping there's one comparable in your new neck of the woods *G*  I didn't get to go this year.. *pouts* *


 Is the one in Baltimore the closest one?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *Is the one in Baltimore the closest one? *


 I hope not.. I'll have to do some digging .. there maybe some traveling ones that come in down your way..


----------



## marshallbd

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ruhoh.. you're going back in the archives hahaaa *


 Yeah....I explore a new thread each day and read every post and throw my two cents in when the urge strikes me


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *Yeah....I explore a new thread each day and read every post and throw my two cents in when the urge strikes me *



there's some 'content' in the archives for sure *G*


----------



## Northern

Yes, that is lake erie... just outside the breakwall down by the Erie Basin Marina.  It's not my boat though in case you were thinking of being impressed.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Yes, that is lake erie... just outside the breakwall down by the Erie Basin Marina.  It's not my boat though in case you were thinking of being impressed. *



It's not the size of the man's boat.. but how he skippers it..    I spent many a regatta sailing on  Lake Erie.. It surely has it's temperments~!!


----------



## Northern

Although it's my guess you like stormy weather, with me it's ALL smooth sailing.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Although it's my guess you like stormy weather, with me it's ALL smooth sailing.    *



Stormy weather can be rather invigorating and indeed a challenge..  

do tell *G*


----------



## Northern

I can manage to reef in the Jib with a strong and steady hand.  If that is what you were wondering ...


----------



## Northern

Even when the water gets ruff!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *I can manage to reef in the Jib with a strong and steady hand.  If that is what you were wondering ... *



A good steady strong hand is a good thing.. can you set the spinnaker pole and raise her without catching on the bow.. and jibe in a heartbeat?


----------



## Northern

Well since it seems we are actually talking about sailing now,  I would have to say that the boat didn't have a spinicker pole.  But, I can raise a main sail, and hold her stead with a stiff wind.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Well since it seems we are actually talking about sailing now,  I would have to say that the boat didn't have a spinicker pole.  But, I can raise a main sail, and hold her stead with a stiff wind.   *



oh sailing yes..  uhh.. hahaaa.. *whistling quite off key now*


----------



## Northern

Besides I think if it caught on the bow, that might add a little anticipation, and excitement.  As long as the Line came free in time to set sail.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Besides I think if it caught on the bow, that might add a little anticipation, and excitement.  As long as the Line came free in time to set sail. *



true... scrambling frantically for release does stir the tempest.


----------



## Northern

Masterfully weathering such a storm would reap great rewards... but, the sense of peace and satisfaction would be only fleeting.  Alas the call of the Sea.  In the the myths of old, Legolas was warned of the sea.     It was fortold it would steal his heart.


----------



## KenpoTess

mayhaps Legolas and Gimli shared many adventure upon the sea.. let us hope ~!


----------



## Northern

Ok, that comment made me smile. 
    Do you have a picture for every setting?
        I did notice that you were seaside. 
             Do you feel the call of the sea?  

Peace,
 %-}


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Ok, that comment made me smile.
> Do you have a picture for every setting?
> I did notice that you were seaside.
> Do you feel the call of the sea?
> 
> Peace,
> %-} *



I'm glad I could make your smile  
And Most likely I do have a photo for every setting.. Being an artist I allow myself licensure to create what I feel *S*

Yes I do feel the call of the sea, I spent every summer as a child in New England,  I miss it..


----------



## marshallbd

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *'content'  *


 "Content"   ?????


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *"Content"   ????? *



oops.. never mind.. wrong website


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Technopunk...
> 
> i'm just wanting to see your boss's face....teehee. *



He stared at me for a minute, and kept looking like he wanted to say somthing... then he walked away. 

:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Rock on! Tick off da man!

...but not enough to get yourself fired


----------



## KenpoTess

Sure are a few of these loose threads around


----------



## Dan Anderson

I like this one of me and Bram Frank in Portland, Orgon 2004 because at the time, a blade in my hand...yikes!  The other is a favorite of mine.  Goin' bald, folks. It ain't the 70's anymore.


----------



## Silat Student

Well if there's one thing to be learned on this thread it's that Tess is very photogenic. Unfortunately I can't post any pics atm because of hardware problems (stupid! stupid! stupid USB!)


----------



## MA-Caver

Well, I think this is more like me... before I kick some moron's ***... it also helps get the girls... heh heh heh


----------



## bignick

i don't have any pictures of myself suitably "actiony" to post here...but rest assured as soon as i can find a camera with a fast enough shutter to capture my blinding speed...i'll put them up...:ultracool


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

*Oh my goodness... I created this thread a long time ago, and I'm not sure if it was me who revived it, or if people have been posting in it for a while. (Too lazy to check...) I feel shock, yet special at the moment... Yay! artyon: 
*


----------



## The Kai

Me and a couple afer a tourney.  Thought the blue water would look really cool


----------



## Cryozombie

Wow... I done fergot about this thread...

Lemme Add more of my LOVELY <ack> face to it...


----------



## Silat Student

Nice picture Techno, had to squint a bit to read the bottle label (imagine an irish man not knowing a bottle label by sight). What kinda rifle is it?


----------



## Chronuss

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Wow... I done fergot about this thread...
> 
> Lemme Add more of my LOVELY <ack> face to it...


where in the hell did you get an actual bounded copy of that book...and don't dare say Salvation Army cause then I'll be highly irate...


----------



## Cryozombie

Chronuss said:
			
		

> where in the hell did you get an actual bounded copy of that book...and don't dare say Salvation Army cause then I'll be highly irate...


I ordered it From Paladin Press when I was in highschool back in the 80's


----------



## Cryozombie

Silat Student said:
			
		

> Nice picture Techno, had to squint a bit to read the bottle label (imagine an irish man not knowing a bottle label by sight). What kinda rifle is it?


Just a little Ruger 10/22 plinker. I wanted to do the shot with my AK, but my photogrpaher thought the .22 looked better in the pic...


----------



## Cryozombie

Here's the Full Size shot of my current Avatar... 






Yes.  I like pictures of myself.  Sorta a megalomaniac, I am.


----------



## Silat Student

I'd say it's more serial-killerish myself. *g* Ain't paladin press a wonderful thing?


----------



## KenpoTess

good thing I've met John.. I'd be skeered~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

now see...most of us just don't have that photogenic quality, Tess.


----------



## KenpoTess

*giggles... the Tiger sure has it~!!


----------



## Chronuss

now just get Mouse to look like that.


----------



## Flatlander

Chronuss said:
			
		

> where in the hell did you get an actual bounded copy of that book...and don't dare say Salvation Army cause then I'll be highly irate...


Want one?  I have one, make me an offer.....


----------



## Chronuss

...you can have my arcade trophies...?   :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> now just get Mouse to look like that.



yeah right, getting mouse off her lazy butt will be a feat~!

Maybe Baby mouse.. she's a demonette~!!


----------



## Flatlander

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...you can have my arcade trophies...? :uhyeah:


Close.....add your soul, and I'll consider it.


----------



## Silat Student

You know that soul selling thing is usally blown way outta proportion. I mean what is a soul good for really? When was the last time that you saw yours? Took it out and used it? Now just imagine being able to sell your soul for something cool like a bound copy of the anarchist's cookbook, sounds like a deal to me. :EG:


----------



## MA-Caver

Silat Student said:
			
		

> You know that soul selling thing is usally blown way outta proportion. I mean what is a soul good for really? When was the last time that you saw yours? Took it out and used it? Now just imagine being able to sell your soul for something cool like a bound copy of the anarchist's cookbook, sounds like a deal to me. :EG:


Your soul... is what keeps you alive and who you are...  :supcool:


----------



## Flatlander

I'd really prefer cash.....


----------



## Chronuss

...maybe...I could sell my soul for...cash....on eBay!!  yeah...that's what I'll do...:EG:


----------



## Cryozombie

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...maybe...I could sell my soul for...cash....on eBay!!  yeah...that's what I'll do...:EG:


 Been done.  Now violates EBay TOS.

 I know all about violating Ebay TOS.  Im amazed I still have an account there.

 You cannot sell dates with your friends.  You cannot sell "Thank you for sending me money" emails.  You cannot sell Lunch made by my mom, with a kiss on the cheek and a "Have a good day today Dear" if you pick it up yourself... 

 I'm tellin you... ebay is PICKY.


----------



## Silat Student

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Been done. Now violates EBay TOS.
> 
> I know all about violating Ebay TOS. Im amazed I still have an account there.
> 
> You cannot sell dates with your friends. You cannot sell "Thank you for sending me money" emails. You cannot sell Lunch made by my mom, with a kiss on the cheek and a "Have a good day today Dear" if you pick it up yourself...
> 
> I'm tellin you... ebay is PICKY.


I seem to remember a good beating for sale on ebay. For $2k+expenses a guy would be sent to your house to beat the crap out of you. I think it was taken off relatively quickly.


----------

